# My Animal Shelter Thread



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

I volunteer at Animal Allies Humane Society in Duluth, MN ... and take pictures everytime I go up there, haha. So, I thought I'd make a thread for me to share pictures! There may be some cats around sometimes too! I didn't happen to take any cat pictures yesterday though.

I will start with Indie, since she was the first dog I took out. A nice older girl, very talkative! She knew some tricks (and these are just the ones I asked for and she did, she may know more) such as sit, shake, sit pretty, and of course speak!





Next we have Carly, a little Pug type mix. She was so cute, very excitable! She LOVED to play ball, but the balls that are at the shelter were to big for her mouth, so she'd chase it, leave it, and run back with out it, haha. She was either adopted or had adoption pending, can't recall which.




Next is Pinki / Pinky (can't recall the spelling) .. the 'tough girl' Chihuahua, haha! She had a big mouth, and liked to use it at every dog she saw! Really enjoyed going outside and walking though, so we went for a nice little stroll.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

To end, we have Daisy & Duke the Plott Hounds! They are a 10 year old pair. Sweet as can be, my friend & I would really like to adopt them ... haha, one more year and I will be old enough! On their listing it said they were brought in as the owner no longer could afford them. Daisy also has a very large tumor on her side, that you may be able to see a little in the pictures. Duke is the lighter one, Daisy is the darker one.








So, feel free to check back for more! As this will kinda be an 'update' thread! I might go up there again today as well!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey where are you located at? Duluth's a couple hours south of me, we use a vet there. Those plott hounds are so cute, that's so sad someone dumped them at 10 years old!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate people, that's what I say about every Monday when I go to the Shelter. Nice pics though.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Does Daisy just have a fatty deposit? They are all super adorable. I stay far, far away from shelters because I know I will end up adopting one or two. I need what room I have left for my up and coming boxers. We actually just signed up as a foster home for Boxer Rescue and am hoping to be able to foster a dog or two for them until they can be permenently placed


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Those are great pictures thanks for sharing I look forward to more.


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

Those Plotts remind me of a bitch at a shelter I worked for, I helped her raise her litter. Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

I haven't been on the forum in a while, so haven't updated it, but will be uploading & sharing many stories & photographs in the near future! Just depends on when I feel like uploading & doing a lot of typing, haha! 



> Hey where are you located at? Duluth's a couple hours south of me, we use a vet there. Those plott hounds are so cute, that's so sad someone dumped them at 10 years old!


I actually live in Superior, Wisconsin. Right across the bridge from Duluth!

Something to add to Daisy & Duke, was apparently, back when the old shelter wasn't built, they were adopted from Animal Allies as puppies! Then 10 years later ended back up there. Very happy to say, at our Meet-Your-Matchathon Event last month, they went to a new home together!



> I hate people, that's what I say about every Monday when I go to the Shelter. Nice pics though.


I've always known about sad and terrible stories of animals being brought up to the shelter, but once I started volunteering there, and seeing first hand abused, sick, and neglected animals come in, and most of them being such sweet, kind-hearted animals, it really hits you!



> Does Daisy just have a fatty deposit? They are all super adorable. I stay far, far away from shelters because I know I will end up adopting one or two. I need what room I have left for my up and coming boxers. We actually just signed up as a foster home for Boxer Rescue and am hoping to be able to foster a dog or two for them until they can be permenently placed


A couple weeks later, I did find out it was really just a fatty cyst, yes. One of the volunteers I was talking to there once said it was a tumor, so that's just what I thought, haha. 

I hear you on taking them home though! Every single time I go the majority of the animals try their best to find their way home with me, lol! I would like to sign up to foster this summer, but we'll see!



> Those are great pictures thanks for sharing I look forward to more.





> Those Plotts remind me of a bitch at a shelter I worked for, I helped her raise her litter. Wonderful pictures!


Thank you both! We actually, while Daisy & Duke were still there, had two Plott Hound puppies come in, and it was kind of funny as it was like looking at the young & old!

~

The animals posted in my first postings, have all found new homes!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Indie looks like a real sweetheart.
I have a soft spot for the senior ones.
I hope that she got adopted.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

the best news is - they got adopted! That's wonderful. Such cute dogs.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

It is always wonderful when they get adopted, but I sure do miss a lot of them! Especially if they are there for a longer time, and I get to know them better!

Here are some more dogs we've had in!

****** - ****** was a larger, all white Siberian Husky! Really nice dog, on the older side, but always wanted to be outside! I only got this one picture of him, because he just wanted to keep on walking, no time for even one nice pose, lol!



Then we have Winstin, a senior Toy Poodle! Although he did not act like a senior! He was very enthusiastic, prancy, and jumpy! Very cute and sweet dog! Another one that was hard to get a nice photograph of!








Then we have Chubby, yet another older dog! Obsessed with toys though, went a little crazy for them! Fox Terrier, or maybe a mix?


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Next is Dobby! Dobby was a very shy dog, but once my friend and I got him out of his kennel, he wasn't too bad. We decided to spend some extra time with him in the get acquainted room, and he just got nice and cozy with us! He kept falling asleep next to us, haha!








Sooo, yes! There are some new pictures! All these dogs have already found a home as well! I think I'd better post some cat photographs soon as well, lol!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

So glad they have found homes. Thanks for volunteering! I have worked at two shelters.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it when you post photos and they already have homes!


----------

